# Best way to cut tubes?



## SteveG (Aug 3, 2010)

I have an occasional need to cut tubes to length, and like to do so cleanly and accurately.  Presently use BS with whatever blade is in at the time. Results are lacking.  Am looking for suggestions.  Have noted a small electric "chop" saw from PSI ($55), specifically for this purpose, and a small model-makers manual miter saw.  Clean, accurate, repeatable cutting is desired. Any suggestions? Thanks for your ideas, experience counts!


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 3, 2010)

This is the same as the PSI saw for half the price . It works great for cutting tubes but is almost useless for anything else .
http://www.harborfreight.com/bench-top-cut-off-saw-42307.html


----------



## keithlong (Aug 3, 2010)

I believe that HF has it on sale now for 24.99.


----------



## bgibb42 (Aug 3, 2010)

I use a tubing cutter--like plumbers use to cut copper tubing--because I own several of them for work purposes, and I'm cheap and don't want to buy a tiny saw with limited uses.  You have to ream out or file the inside of the tube after cutting it, but it only takes a minute.


----------



## soligen (Aug 3, 2010)

The best way would probably be something like an Arrow cutter like they use at archery shops.  You spin the tube against the cutter, which makes it square every time.  Arrows are very demanding of being square.  I dont know if it can be adjusted short enough for the tubes we use.


----------



## bbuis (Aug 4, 2010)

I have not tried it but was in the process of thinking .. I used to scrap and would cut brass pipes with a pipe cutter that I got at lowes. I also used it on copper so I know that it can withstand the pressure. you just turn the knob spin it around a couple times and wala. No mess to clean up and worked every time. The thing lasted for years.  It was only like 5 dollars too ... so fairly cheap to throw into the mix.


----------



## fernhills (Aug 4, 2010)

I have the HF thingy, it works.  I had the small pipe cutter, i found if i wanted to cut a small piece, i had trouble holding it, long pieces fine, no problem, but wasted brass.  Carl


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 4, 2010)

I use a very small backsaw (handsaw) with no set and about 20 TPI. Works great and is very inexpensive.
I've also used a hacksaw with a bimetal blade.
As infrequently as most of us cut tubes, spending $50 or so for a power tool is nutz. :biggrin:


----------



## pssherman (Aug 4, 2010)

I use the Harbor Freight saw because I cut lots of tubes at one time (100 or more). It does leave a small burr with the way that I mount the tube but it is really easy and quick to remove it. I have tried using a tubing cutter but the larger one are very awkward and the small ones indent the tube so that it needs to be reamed out. If you are only needing to do a few at a time, this is probably the way to go. If you will be doing lots of them I think you will find it much easier and quicker to use the mini saw from HF.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 4, 2010)

*H Freight saw*

The little harbor freight cutoff saw is fine...its cheap and it works.


----------



## panini (Aug 10, 2010)

Got the Bench Top Cut-Off Saw from Harbor for years, used it a few times. still collecting dust on the shelf..


----------



## snyiper (Aug 10, 2010)

The small orange one is 24.00 the little larger 6" is on sale for 29.00 much better deal!!The larger one has more power to cut other stuff perhaps even use for segmenting!!


----------



## randyrls (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a small "jig" that I use to cut brass tubes in my table saw.

Start with a 2" x 3" x 3/4" piece of hardwood.  Drill a 7mm hole through the 3" dimension, then use the TS to cut a slot in the 3/4" lengthwise up to the hole. Insert the brass tube into the hole and clamp the thing to some kind of saw sled.  You can only cut one at a time, but it works well and you can feed the tube from one end to make repetitive pieces.  You will have to de-burr the tube ends, but you will have to do this for just about any method.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 10, 2010)

snyiper said:


> The small orange one is 24.00 the little larger 6" is on sale for 29.00 much better deal!!The larger one has more power to cut other stuff perhaps even use for segmenting!!


 
Glenn , be real carefuil with this saw , the RPM's are much too high to use with any saw blades that I have ever seen . It runs at 9000 RPM which is almost twice the max RPMS of a regular tooth saw blade , some of which are rated at a max of 5400 RPMs and most are rated at lower then that . Using a saw blade at those RPMs is just asking to get hurt . The blade can fly apart if the max RPM is exceded by that much . That saw is only meant to be used with those composit cut off blades and they don't work very well with anything but metals . Also the kerf is much too wide and you will waste much more then needed .


----------



## snyiper (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Butch but I think it uses the thin abrasive wheels not blades per se'.


----------



## soligen (Aug 10, 2010)

Can the little saw effectively cut 3/4" blanks?  wood or PR.  And - is it quiet?  I dont cut tubes very offten - use the band saw when I do.  but, if I can trim blanks square on something quiet it sure would be nice not having to fire up the big loud machine.


----------



## ashaw (Aug 11, 2010)

I use a thin abrasive wheel on my miter saw.  I also have a jig that goes along with that.


----------



## Tony's Pens (Aug 14, 2010)

I just use the heal of my really small skew to cut pen tubes on the lathe. I use this small skew just for cutting brass tubes. I put a brass tube in a chuck and only tighten enough to keep the brass tube from spinning inside the chuck. I turn the speed up fast enough to get a smooth cut.  It cuts straight and fast. As mentioned from another poster you will have to file the inside of the tube to get the burs out. Works for me every time.


----------



## leestoresund (Aug 14, 2010)

Soligen

It cuts just about 5/8".
It makes more of a whine than any other noise. About like a Dremel.

To me, it was worth the $23 for cutting blanks and tubes. I suppose if I got a little careless it would make a cut that really hurt but not as much as being a little careless with a BS or TS.

Not accurate enough to be a precision saw but close enough for government work.

Lee


----------



## Midi (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the link. My bandsaw isn't exactly tube cutting friendly. 

Midi


----------



## austing458 (Aug 18, 2010)

bgibb42 said:


> I use a tubing cutter--like plumbers use to cut copper tubing--because I own several of them for work purposes, and I'm cheap and don't want to buy a tiny saw with limited uses.  You have to ream out or file the inside of the tube after cutting it, but it only takes a minute.



i'll second this!! i dont cut too many tubes but when i do i use a regular small tubing cutter.. they work great and they are inexpensive


----------



## Wildman (Aug 20, 2010)

I cut tubes with a tubing cutter, but after reading this thread visited HF store and found saw on sale for $24.95 and pack of xtra 3 pack of blades $9.99. Since already throwing some money around town bought both!


----------

